# Aus Drivers License?



## krysta88 (Jan 29, 2013)

What's the best strategy for getting a permanent license in australia? 

I currently don't have a license to drive here in Philippines, and I'm hoping to move to Australia later this year. 

If i don't get my license here first, would that mean I have to go through the "learner" and "P plate" phase of getting my australian license? And would I be able to skip this if I get my license first here in the Philippines? Thanks!


----------



## cheesygarcia (Mar 29, 2013)

krysta88 said:


> What's the best strategy for getting a permanent license in australia?
> 
> I currently don't have a license to drive here in Philippines, and I'm hoping to move to Australia later this year.
> 
> If i don't get my license here first, would that mean I have to go through the "learner" and "P plate" phase of getting my australian license? And would I be able to skip this if I get my license first here in the Philippines? Thanks!


Everyone starts with the learners after passing the written exam, even if you already have a full licence. If you get a full licence in the Philippines you might be able to convert that to a full licence after you pass your driving exam. Only drivers from specific countries can skip the written and driving exams altogether.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't have to take any tests, beside an eye test, to get my full Victoria license.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Get your full license from Phillipines - that way you will skip P license and some exams.

You will still need to take computer test to get L and then driving test to get the actual license.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a driving license and been driving for 12 years plus. 
What are the criteria of getting Ozzie driving license? What's the cost?Procedures?


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

nemesis said:


> I have a driving license and been driving for 12 years plus.
> What are the criteria of getting Ozzie driving license? What's the cost?Procedures?


What state will you be moving to and what country are you coming from?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Will be heading western australia. coming from malaysia


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

nemesis said:


> Will be heading western australia. coming from malaysia


http://www.transport.wa.gov.au/licensing/20669.asp

Your home country is not a "recognized country" so you'll have to take both a written and driving test once your Malaysian license expires.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

bummer...my expiry date is on next year


----------

